# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Onko säännöllinen bussimatkustus rahasta kiinni?

## Jouni Seilonen

Tarkennan otsikkoa: vähintään yhden kunnanrajan ylittävä matkustus pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella.

Tarkastelen aihetta suppeasti yhden esimerkin valossa, ettei viestistä tulisi kovin pitkä.  Kainuun pienimmässä kunnassa Ristijärvellä on Kajaanin seutulippu käytössä kolmatta talvea.  Kunnanhallituksen pöytäkirjoissa (nähtävänä netissäkin) mainituista rahasummista voi päätellä, että seutulippua myydään vain muutama lippu kuukaudessa.  Kuitenkin tiedetään, että pelkästään Kajaanissa työssäkäyviä tuttavan tuttavia on moninkertainen määrä.  Jonkun mielestä Kajaanista 16.20 lähtevään bussiin ei ehdi töistä, toinen asuu muualla kuin taajamassa tai viitostien varrella eli bussipysäkki ei ole ainakaan kävelyetäisyydellä, kolmas sanoo tarvitsevansa henkilöauton ostoskassin kuljetusta varten, neljäs joutuisi Kajaanissa kävelemään liian pitkästi pysäkin ja työpaikan välillä, viides tykkää muuten vain ajella omalla autolla ja niin edelleen.

Viime kesänä Kajaaniin 7.35 saapuvaa ja sieltä 16.20 lähtevää vuoroa, jotka varmaan ovat sopivimmat työssäkäynnin kannalta, ajettiin pienoisbussilla ilmeisesti ostoliikenteenä, joten kesäajan matkustajat taisivat olla tosi vähissä.  Ristijärvi sijaitsee onnekkaasti Kajaanin ja Suomussalmen (+ Hyrynsalmen) välissä, joten kyytiä on ollut tarjolla runsaasti kunnan kokoon nähden (1600 asukasta).  Jopa vapaa-ajan matkustus Kajaaniin on ollut mahdollista:  Kajaanista lähtee joka ilta 22.30 pienoisbussi Suomussalmelle ja rautatieasemalla se odottaa IC-junan matkustajat.  On ollut havaintoja jopa kymmenestä matkustajasta ja toisaalta helmikuisena lauantaina olin ainoa matkustaja, valitettavasti.

Seutulipun hinnasta (noin 80 euroa) ei ole kuultu valituksia.  Niitäkin varmaan kuulisi, jos kuulostelisi tarkemmin.  Matkahuollon 44 matkan lipun hinta 45 kilometrin matkalle on 223,5 euroa.  Melkein kaikilla kaupunkiseuduilla on myynnissä seutulippua vaihtelevaan hintaan.  Jos tämän tapauksen kaltainen yli 60 % alennus matkakustannuksiin ei riitä lisäämään oleellisesti linja-auton käyttöä, niin mielestäni silloin asia on kiinni jostain muusta kuin rahasta.

----------

